# Best cage for two male rats



## Indywroe (Jan 16, 2013)

I have two adult male rats and I hate the cage they're in! It's sort of spacious enough for them but the level in the cage keeps breaking! 

Should I buy a new cage? If so, which one is the best? (Besides critter nation) 

Or is there any where I can buy levels to put in? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Go for a Martin's cage. They have awesome cages with lots of levels and usable space for reasonable prices (certainly cheaper than a CN and some people prefer them to CNs). 
Here's the link to their rat cages page. http://www.martinscages.com/products/cages/rat/

You want to check how many will fit in each on a rat cage calculator, but the rule of thumb is you want there to be at least two levels, the base needs to be over 12" deep, and it's best if it's over 16" wide.


----------



## ThreeMagicBeans (Dec 16, 2012)

I love Martin's and I think they are of the best quality. Depending on how much you want to spend, and how much space you want to give them, I think the best choices would be the R-680 or the R-695. Obviously, if you want to spoil them go for the R-695! But the R-680 would be perfect for two boys!

• http://www.martinscages.com/products/cages/rat/


----------



## Indywroe (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks for that! I do really like these cages and I was going to get the R-695 but it's going to cost $265 to get it delivered to me!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bbrats (Jan 21, 2013)

I know how you feel Indywroe. They look like good quality cages and I was thinking about getting one, since I think it's time for an upgrade soon, but as a fellow Vancouverite the shipping would cost more than the cage itself haha


----------



## Indywroe (Jan 16, 2013)

**** us for being based in Vancouver. 
The only place I know to get a cage is petsmart and I don't think they have much choice nor are they very good. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratazana (Jan 26, 2013)

I am so happy with my Martins cage! I have the R-680 "Rat Lodge" cage... It's perfect for my two males. 

Here's a pic of my cage... You can see there's lots of space for toys & nesting beds...









I'm from Toronto, & I completely understand how expensive the shipping is... Honestly, it was worth the price for me, I don't regret spending the money.
You should try looking for second hand cages perhaps, & save up for whatever cage you plan on getting.


----------



## dr.zapp (Dec 24, 2012)

A cheaper alternative to a Martin is this one from Amazon- I have this one, it is not as bomb-proof as a Martin, but it is good enough for 2 rats, and also affordable with free shipping. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003SZUW0W/ref=oh_details_o07_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## bbrats (Jan 21, 2013)

@Indywroe. Ya I''ve been to petsmart and pet cetera in multiple locations in Vancouver and they all suck! Rediculously priced small cages and they are bad quality; didn't take long for my rats to chew through my pet smart cage


----------



## Indywroe (Jan 16, 2013)

So my friend suggested sending the cage to point roberts because it will be cheaper. 

But I need to know what is the difference between galvanized and powder coated? 
And does it really matter? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I think galvanized will rust while powder coated will last much longer? The two Martin's cages we have in our house are galvanized and we clean them regularly enough that we haven't had any problems, but I believed most people recommend powder coated. It's really up to you.


----------



## ratazana (Jan 26, 2013)

When I asked the rep at Martins Cages about powder-coating they said that if the cage is not coated it can rust, and it is easier to clean when it is coated... I also believe powder-coating is softer on the rats feet too. It seems a lot smoother and softer when it's coated.


----------

